# Finally received my LCP



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

After two ,months of waiting I was losing the feeling for the LCP. Yesterday my gun shop called and said they received only 1, and since my name was first on the list it was mine. I have to say that I was impressed with the fit and finish, much better than my Keltec P32. I shot 50 rounds through it and it performed flawlessly. I traded my Keltec(which has never given me a problem) and hope the ruger will be as dependable as it has been. The pinkie extension on my Keltec mag fit on the LCP, which makes it easier to hold. I will shoot 200 rounds this weekend and will post of my observations later.


----------



## nboles1215 (Nov 6, 2007)

Glad to hear! Look forward to your range report this weekend. 
I am still waiting on my LCP from Gander Mountain...they keep saying the they have 1,000 on order form thier distributor....who know's.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Didn't have time to go to the range today, but I did go to the wooded area near my home to try out my LCP. The only targets I had was a bag of oranges in the fruit bowl. Shot 100 rounds through the LCP without any problems. The gun surprised me as for as accuracy-had no problems hitting the oranges at 10 yards. The recoil was just a little more than my Keltec 32 but was very manageable. I think I will paint the front sight or put on nitesighters because the sights are hard for me to see. Overall I am impressed by my LCP, it is surely not a range gun, but it is perfect for pocket carry. The fit and finish are a step above the Keltec.


----------



## Fan45acp (Jun 25, 2007)

hargroder said:


> Didn't have time to go to the range today, but I did go to the wooded area near my home to try out my LCP. The only targets I had was a bag of oranges in the fruit bowl. Shot 100 rounds through the LCP without any problems. The gun surprised me as for as accuracy-had no problems hitting the oranges at 10 yards. The recoil was just a little more than my Keltec 32 but was very manageable. I think I will paint the front sight or put on nitesighters because the sights are hard for me to see. Overall I am impressed by my LCP, it is surely not a range gun, but it is perfect for pocket carry. The fit and finish are a step above the Keltec.


Just hit the front sight with some WHITE fingernail polish.I think you will SEE what I am talking about......


----------



## leeburl (Jun 10, 2008)

*Wait time*

Just order an LCP last week. Anyone out there have an idea on how long the wait might be as of now? My dealer did not have a clue. I've got in my mind set on about 2 months


----------



## allkar (Jun 17, 2008)

Great site. I've all ready found a lot of good info. Just picked up my LCP tonight. Guess it pays to know someone. Received mine in 2 bus. days. I agree with hargroder, the fit and finish is fine. I only found a couple of very small high spots on the sides of the barrel throat. Heading to the range tomorrow and I can't wait to compare it to my other recent purchase, a KEL Tec PF9. Both of these were bought as CCW.
_I'm new to handguns. Excuse me if my terminology is incorrect._


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been looking at the Ruger LCP for a little while now. I can't find one in stock anywhere around here(Mobile, Al) to get my hands on. I've looked at the Kel-tech P3AT and wasn't exactly thrilled with it. I want a small gun to carry in my pocket and it's either something like this or a small 38 revolver. 
Is this gun the way to go?


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I just got an LCP after several months of waiting. I had actually forgotten about it. I think it is a marvelous, little pistol for CCW. It is the one you will always have with you, because it is so easy to conceal and carry.


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I picked one up a few weeks ago. They are well wort the money and an excellent pocket gun. The trigger is in my opinion the same as a P3AT but the gun is definitely a higher quality then the P3AT. I really like it.

I also painted the front sight and the half circle area of the rear sight.


----------

